
Blood Bricks: Modern Slavery in Cambodia (Podcast Episode) - Dowwie
https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/bigideas/blood-bricks-%E2%80%93-modern-slavery-in-cambodia/10879662
======
Dowwie
The study:
[https://static1.squarespace.com/static/596df9f8d1758e3b451e0...](https://static1.squarespace.com/static/596df9f8d1758e3b451e0fb2/t/5bc4d7cdc83025e41e7b10a0/1539627177544/Blood+bricks+high+res+v2.pdf)

the project:
[https://www.projectbloodbricks.org/](https://www.projectbloodbricks.org/)

